# Naben lackieren



## hardyfreak (24. Juni 2011)

Hey,
wie siehts denn eigentlich aus, wenn man naben lackieren will?
Und was müsste man da alles abbauen, wie macht man das ambesten?
Wenn jemand damit erfahrun g hat, sagt es mir bitte 

lG


----------



## Sidorak (24. Juni 2011)

also da musst du halt ne sprühdose nehmen und halt draufsprühen aber so das es tropfen gibt (toller effekckt) den driver besprühste auch richtig damit es cool aussieht und die lager gleich mit damit die sich gut drehen können


Nein Spaß ich würde halt versuchen die Nabe so weit wie möglich ausseinander nehmen damit nur noch das gehäuse da ist falls noch ein lager drinn ist oder so natürlich abkleben und  dann einfach mit anrauen grundieren und mit guten sprühlack mehrere schichten draufmachen und danach 2 oder 3 schichten klarlack oder falls sich ein lacker rantraut von dem machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (26. Juni 2011)

achne, soviel weiß ich auch schon ;(


----------

